

How Dan Brown Wrote About Something Like Google Glass Back In 1998. - rukshn
http://flye.me/post/50080279443/how-dan-brown-wrote-about-something-like-google-glass

======
sp332
1998 is far too late to be interesting.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augmented_reality#History>

~~~
rukshn
well it's not just about the augmented reality. Both devices being glasses,
both using internet to communicate. There are similarities that are striking

